# LOOK 695 Chainring Bolts for ZED 2 crank



## madonna (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi guys may I know where to get the male chainring bolts for the ZED crank?


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

Your local LOOK bicycle dealer should have them in stock. If they do not, they can oder some for you.

Hosted Store Locator Service | EasyLocator.net

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## madonna (Dec 6, 2005)

justin. said:


> Your local LOOK bicycle dealer should have them in stock. If they do not, they can oder some for you.
> 
> Hosted Store Locator Service | EasyLocator.net
> 
> ...


The LOOK dealer is charging 80USD for x5 sets of bolts. My logical mind tells them to eat ****. I managed to get the male replacement bolts from KCNC which has the same length as LOOK originals for 15USD.

For those who had the same problem as me pls get your replacement bolts (Male side) from KCNC, they comes is a set of x5pcs. The specification of the male bolt is

Total length: 10mm
Thread length: 8mm/8.5mm

Who ever has the source for the female replacement bolts pls share here. As [email protected]@K is overcharging.


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

Haven't looked that closely at mine, but aren't they just regular chainring bolts that you might get from your LBS?


----------



## goud (Jul 30, 2007)

*Exact bolt and web site?*

Hi,
Can you very specifically tell me the exact bolt you used as well as the web site you purchased from please?
Thanks,
Doug



madonna said:


> The LOOK dealer is charging 80USD for x5 sets of bolts. My logical mind tells them to eat ****. I managed to get the male replacement bolts from KCNC which has the same length as LOOK originals for 15USD.
> 
> For those who had the same problem as me pls get your replacement bolts (Male side) from KCNC, they comes is a set of x5pcs. The specification of the male bolt is
> 
> ...


----------

